# Archive > Open content archive > MLM Industry Forum >  Empower Network

## louis72

Building a business while having a life!

That's what it's all about.

MLM, Network Marketing, Affiliate Marketing etc. we all try it or do it to build a business while having a life.

My question is, is this true, do you have a life by doing home meetings, 3 way calls etc. to sell your products, we sell opportunities with the idea that you just have to build your downline, 5 who gets 5, who gets 5, who gets 5 and then you can retire to the beach of your choice and travel the world, this is most definitely debatable. 

Empower Network is the key to building a business while having a life, the company was founded by David Wood and David Sharpe on 1 November 2011 and the no. 1 goal of the company is to help anyone in any MLM, Network marketing company etc. to build his/her business while having a life.

*Products*

Empower Network sells info products, the products will help you to grow your current MLM or Network Marketing business, without doing home meetings, 3 way calls etc., without doing the stuff we hate about the industry calling on friends and family to be a part of your new opportunity.

Empower Network also allows you to become an affiliate and sell their products for 100% commissions.

If you are interested, you can go to this link http://www.empowernetwork.com/truestory.php?id=louis72

If you have any questions, please post them here or contact me by email: louisj.sa@gmail.com

Thank You
Louis

----------


## louis72

Hi,

Just some more info on Empower Network.

Empower Network is currently active in 171 countries all over the world, since its start-up just over 12 months ago, Empower Network paid out in excess of $18,000,000 in 100% commissions, with the 2 top earners excluding the 2 founding members, both earned more than $100,000 in the month of October 2012.

What is Empower Network is very simple terms: It is a blogging platform, already optimized for traffic where you can blog on absolutely anything, when you join, you will get your username with your blog already set up within minutes.

Why do you want a blog from Empower Network?

Firstly, what do you need for your primary business to be a success, you need leads and you need that leads converted to buy your product, that is it in short, but to get leads you need traffic, currently you are busting the phone, placing paid ads etc., but you can get free leads by starting to blog and rank in the search engines for your specific keywords.

Again why use Empower Network, Empower Network is an authority blogging site, it is currently ranked by Alexa.com at 476th globally and 233rd in the US.



It is currently ranked 290th in South Africa for regional traffic.



And here is a picture from Alexa.com to give you an idea to where the organic searches all come from.



So the thing is, and this is for me a no brainer, if you can get leads on demand for any mlm or network marketing company you are involved in by using the Empower Network and its trainings and you can leverage the internet for getting that leads why wont you do it.

You will have more time for your family, more time to actually enjoy life, not just selling the pictures, but actually being in the picture of the beaches of the world.

If you need any info, please contact me at louisj.sa@gmail.com or

If you want to go and have a look for yourself at Empower Network, here is a 30 minute video that will change your life click here, put in your best email adress and enjoy the video.

Thanks
Louis

----------


## louis72

Empower Network paid out in excess of $400,000 in one day, within its first year of trading.

Click Here for more info.

Louis
louisj.sa@gmail.com

----------

